# Galveston jetties!



## popadog (May 15, 2008)

Headed to the jetties with the 10 weight in the morning! Anyone want to share some tips?


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

How was it?


----------



## lapesca67 (Apr 9, 2008)

Just saw this.....clousers with lead eyes in chart/white and red/white are killers. Pick up an intermediate sink tip line to get that fly down. Un-weighted bend backs in the same colors are also winners and less likely to snag in the rocks, but you have to use the sink tip to get em down. Lastly, don't be afraid of getting that fly deep...let it sink and hang on.....


----------

